
Exec Crunchie Nomination Rap and PG Making it Rain - leoalmighty
http://blog.iamexec.com/post/40184092197/exec-at-the-crunchies
======
kyro
I take issue with the quick denial of having a Grindr account and it is this
very type of discrimination that is ruining the valley.

Nah, kidding. Best part was PG, though, clearly unaware of the appropriate way
to make it rain. In fact, I suggest someone make a gif of just that part and
it be made the background of HN every time a YC company is acquired.

~~~
chimeracoder
I'm always surprised that the LGBT community doesn't intersect more with the
engineering community, given that both San Francisco and New York are major
hubs for both.

I know several gay men (and a few lesbian women or transgendered people) who
work in the startup world, but even then they tend to be non-engineering
positions. A former co-worker of mine and I started an NYC meetup for this
exact purpose - we're actually having a game night tonight if any engineers
are interested: <http://www.meetup.com/Identity-Hackers/> [0]

Speaking only for myself, I've never felt any kind of discrimination, though I
imagine if I were female or transgender, that experience may be different. I
was also pretty lucky, though - my first experience working as a startup was
at an incredibly gay-friendly dating website, so when your job is to work on
posts like these[1], it's pretty easy to feel comfortable.

That doesn't really solve the problem of getting people in the door, though,
and I've often wondered why more LGBT people go into engineering in the first
place. I went to a very gay-friendly school, and even there the LGBT crowd
seemed underrepresented in the engineering classes. I imagine this is related
to the question of why we don't have more female engineers (whether
straight/cis or not), but that's a much larger discussion.

[0] I hope the timeliness and relevance is enough to forgive this shameless
plug! [1] <http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/gay-sex-vs-straight-sex/>

~~~
Finbarr
This hasn't been my experience so far working as a software engineer in the
valley. I've worked with/know several gay engineers and startup folks. To be
fair, I don't know whether the proportion is representative of the wider
population or not.

~~~
chimeracoder
Anecdotally, I feel like it isn't, though I don't live in the Bay Area. San
Francisco has the highest GLBT population (by percentage) in the nation. Even
if we even it out and use 10%, a number that GLBT organizations sometimes use
when referring to the general population, that would imply that most startups
with a 10-person engineering team would have a gay engineer.

In my experience, that's certainly not been the case, at least in NYC (though
it seems to be true about SF as well). It's even more bizarre because Silicon
Alley overlaps with most of the gayborhoods in NYC. At a startup I used to
work at, our local dive bar happened to be a gay bar, even though only one
member of the team was openly gay[0]!

[0] Backstory: the old dive bar got bought and turned into a gay bar, so
people just kept going to the same place anyway.

------
rdl
The US flag in the background of the treadmill is kind of offensive -- it
touches the ground, etc. (and the waving them around parts outdoors, too,
later in the video). The flag-pants are not something I'd ever wear, but
that's more ambiguous.

Awesome video overall, though!

~~~
cma
Maybe offensive to a hardcore nationalist...

~~~
rdl
Hardcore nationalist = you must display flag. Anyone who follows US flag code
(military, older people, etc.) just believes "no obligation to use the flag,
and in fact it's way overused, but if you're going to display it, do it in a
respectful way".

I hate people with flags/ribbons/etc. on their cars, generally.

------
tomjakubowski
PG making it rain? Tell me when he calls a square dance as good as Guy Steele:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SZzLgcHfcM>

------
killahpriest
Arrington = R Kelly. ROFL.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FLHiPyyyO-c#t=62s)

------
YuriNiyazov
There's no way I would've made it through the whole video if it wasn't for the
promise of PG making it rain. OP did deliver.

------
ianstallings
Time for Rap Genius to represent Brooklyn.

------
wasd
Rain making happens at 3:49.

~~~
swanson
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FLHiPyyyO-c#t=230s)

------
richkidsoftwtr
PG made it rain? I just checked <https://www.richkidsoftwtr.com/> and clearly
he hasn't yet. Noone has.

~~~
richkidsoftwtr
We're a startup too and you can see the story behind this service here
<https://www.richkidsoftwtr.com/about>

Having said that, congrats to exec. Definitely not our intention to take away
any spotlight from them by posting that here. We just found it fitting. We'll
gladly take down this link if the OP asks.

~~~
alanctgardner2
I get that the name is from a meme, or something, but it's all just a bit too
ridiculous. It sounds like a tumblr of spoiled suburban kids' tweets, not what
I gather is gittip for twitter - which seems like a shaky premise.

The downvotes are probably because you aren't adding anything to the
discussion, just blindly pimping your site. If it comes up in a discussion, or
it's relevant to the topic at hand, throw in a plug. But making an account
expressly for spamming is a poor choice.

~~~
richkidsoftwtr
We're well aware of the fact that this is rather ridiculous. That is part of
what captivates people about the service when we tell them about it. As for
the premise of the service, it's somewhat different from what you have in
mind. Clicking the "i" at the top right explains what the service really is.

In any case, I didn't want to get into the details before but we were actually
unable to post the link to HN using this account as a "new" submission so we
had given up on posting to HN. Trust me, I, like you hate when people plug
their service on someone else's post. Having said that, when we were reading
HN today and saw this headline, we couldn't resist.

